

UK Proposes All Paychecks Go to the State First - known
http://deadlinelive.info/2010/09/20/uk-proposes-all-paychecks-go-to-the-state-first/

======
teamonkey
The title is somewhat misleading.

Under the current PAYE system, the employer gathers the tax information on
behalf of the employee and files it with the HMRC at the tax year end.

Under the proposed new system, details of the payment are sent to HMRC
electronically on each paycheck. Which makes sense when you consider that most
payrolls are electronic. The idea is that this will reduce bureaucracy and
also makes it easier for contractors and for people who switch jobs a lot (and
the companies that employ them).

If your company doesn't have a compatible electronic payroll system then you
would still be able to file at the year end as you can now, except it would be
an online-only filing with no paper forms.

------
kingofspain
Nice timing given 6 million people had their tax records stuffed up last year
(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11186397>). Still waiting to see if I'm due a
windfall or a shake down.

I seriously doubt the wages -> government -> employee thing would come to
pass. This sounds awfully like what they call "blue sky thinking".

